# Grain mill



## jimb1972

I just bought a Best Choice Products grain mill from wally world online, it is hand crank operated. Does anyone have any experience with these? there were no reviews, but it claimed to be able to mill fine flour.


----------



## PaulS

The metal disc grinders will not mill fine flour. You need to get a stone grinder for fine flour.


----------



## jimb1972

For <$30 shipped if I can make anything closely resembling bread with what comes out of it I will be happy. If not I should be able to make grain edible as a hot cereal at least, maybe grits. Worst case I will buy some Barley and try my hand at beer making.


----------



## dwight55

I know you are thinking prepping, . . . but to give you an idea of what you can get, . . . put a double handful of whole kernel corn in your blender, . . . run it around in there for a couple minutes, . . . then use a tea strainer to get out the big pieces.

What is left is good corn meal, . . . makes dandy corn bread or muffins.

That is what a grain grinder should do.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## jimb1972

dwight55 said:


> I know you are thinking prepping, . . . but to give you an idea of what you can get, . . . put a double handful of whole kernel corn in your blender, . . . run it around in there for a couple minutes, . . . then use a tea strainer to get out the big pieces.
> 
> What is left is good corn meal, . . . makes dandy corn bread or muffins.
> 
> That is what a grain grinder should do.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I am thinking prepping, but I plan to rotate my stocks every year or two and that is going to involve some grain grinding. If anyone knows of a reasonably priced mill let me know. I may buy the one for my Kitchenaid mixer, but I also want a manual back up.


----------



## indie

I'm stalking my local Craigslist for a used Country Living mill. They can be hooked up to a bicycle for pedal power, and you can also get a motor for them.


----------



## Inor

jimb1972 said:


> I am thinking prepping, but I plan to rotate my stocks every year or two and that is going to involve some grain grinding. If anyone knows of a reasonably priced mill let me know. I may buy the one for my Kitchenaid mixer, but I also want a manual back up.


I do not know anybody that has the mill attachment for the Kitchenaid mixer, but we do have the meat grinder for ours. It works really well, but after grinding up just 10 lbs of pork the mixer is REALLY warm. Since meat is WAY easier to grind than wheat, I would go to one of those fancy kitchen shops and make them demo it to you first, before you buy.

We have the Country Living grain mill. It is not cheap, but it built like a rock. It will likely even outlast my kids. Plus, it does grind VERY fine flour.


----------



## Montana Rancher

I also use a country living mill

Country Living Grain Mill

This is 1 prep you should not skimp on, suck it up and buy This One. I currently use mine to grind my chicken feed each week as well as my wheat for bread, and it uses metal grinders Pauls.


----------



## jimb1972

Montana Rancher said:


> I also use a country living mill
> 
> Country Living Grain Mill
> 
> This is 1 prep you should not skimp on, suck it up and buy This One. I currently use mine to grind my chicken feed each week as well as my wheat for bread, and it uses metal grinders Pauls.


Yeah, at $450 I was hoping someone would give me a cheaper option that would be reliable and durable. I am so cheap most of the vehicles I drive cost less than that (not the wifes van though)


----------



## Montana Rancher

Fair enough, it is a bit spendy so try the low tech solution

Imusa Granite Molcajete : Target

I am serious as a heart attack, this is the best low cost option.


----------



## Prepadoodle

If your mill won't make flour on a single pass, run it through 2 or 3 times.

I have been researching these, and have more or less decided on Lehman's Own Hand Cranked Grain Mill, which you can get for $230 or so. I've never seen a bad review on this one, and it claims it will make flour in a single pass. Watch the video, search YouTube, check it out!

Lehman's Own Hand-Cranked Grain Mill

For those of you not familiar with Lehman's, they make a lot of old school products. A lot of their sales are to the Amish and other groups that use older technology. They don't make toys, just great quality, everyday practical stuff.


----------



## indie

The flywheel on the Country Living Mill is so cool though. I'm going to hit up yard sales to find an old beater bike I can set up just for the mill. Plus, it's super quiet and the kids get a kick out of using it. It's actually one of the "toys" set up in the Waldorf school my kids went to last year.


----------



## Prepadoodle

My new frontrunner is the Wonder Junior Deluxe Hand Grain Mill.

Same price as the Lehman one (about $220), but comes with a set of stone burrs and a set of steel burrs. It's also heavier. You can get the flywheel if you want one, and it can easily be motorized. It's made of cast iron instead of aluminum. They also now make an attachment so you can power it with a big 1/2" electric drill.

This mill makes flour at twice the rate per revolution as the Country Living mill.

Wonder Junior Deluxe Hand Grain Mill


----------



## Inor

Prepadoodle said:


> My new frontrunner is the Wonder Junior Deluxe Hand Grain Mill.
> 
> Same price as the Lehman one (about $220), but comes with a set of stone burrs and a set of steel burrs. It's also heavier. You can get the flywheel if you want one, and it can easily be motorized. It's made of cast iron instead of aluminum. They also now make an attachment so you can power it with a big 1/2" electric drill.
> 
> This mill makes flour at twice the rate per revolution as the Country Living mill.
> 
> Wonder Junior Deluxe Hand Grain Mill


That looks like a pretty good one. The one negative that I found on the Country Living mill is that it is SLOW (if you are hand cranking it).


----------



## PaulS

Let me tell you - they are all slow after you have been cranking them for twenty minutes.


----------



## jimb1972

PaulS said:


> Let me tell you - they are all slow after you have been cranking them for twenty minutes.


That's what the kids are for. All I have to do is refuse to let them do it for a couple days and then make them agree it is their chore before I let them try it.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Here is a pic of my Country Mill setup. I salvaged a 110v motor off an old harbor freight drill press which turns 720rpm. I had to reduce the 720 rpm down to 60 rpm (recommended for the grain mill), that is why I have the 2 sets of belts.









While I'm at it my Antelope from 2 weeks ago hehe









Did I mention the 2 elk I shot last weekend? We are meat hunters so they are all cows which eat the best, 4 hunters shot 5 elk using a extra "B" tag.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Nice setup MR. Nice elk too.

I see a lot of people who motorize using chains, but I would go with a belt too. If something jams it up, a chain drive will break something, but a belt drive will just slip the belt. Plus they run quieter and are cheaper.

The Country Living Mill is probably better, but at twice the price, it should be. The Wonder Mill Jr. will make peanut butter and other nut butters by using its stainless steel burrs, with the Country Living Mill do that too?

Interesting side-by-side on several mills...


----------



## jimb1972

Awesome video, wonder jr. it is. The one I ordered from WM had some issues and they refunded my purchase so I will be buying one in the near future.


----------

